# Real North Carolina Snow 3-01-09



## Chris Leonard (Nov 13, 2006)

We got between 8-15 inches of snow with drifts more than 2 feet in spots.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice pics and truck but is there fake snow down there also*


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

wow that storm covered alot of states huh ? niice pics


----------



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

hey im just curious what that is up on the hill in picture number 3. some kind of building or something?


----------



## Chris Leonard (Nov 13, 2006)

It's a condominium building. Thats why they have ridge top laws in North Carolina now.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome pics Chris. Yes, that's real snow. Nice to see another NC plower.


----------



## Ram4045 (Dec 30, 2008)

What brand of plow is that?


----------



## Chris Leonard (Nov 13, 2006)

The plow is a Polar


----------



## Ram4045 (Dec 30, 2008)

Chris, do you know where I can find info on it?


----------



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

so do you guys usually get alot of snow in north carolina?


----------



## Chris Leonard (Nov 13, 2006)

Whitewheelin;766992 said:


> so do you guys usually get alot of snow in north carolina?


We usually average 80 inches of snow a year.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice plow marker..


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

what resort is that?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Is this the plow?

http://www.snowplowstuff.com/servlet/the-6/Snowbear-Polar-Pro-Flexblade/Detail

80 inches? Wow, I didn't know the NC mountains got that much.


----------



## Chris Leonard (Nov 13, 2006)

Banksy;767898 said:


> Is this the plow?
> 
> http://www.snowplowstuff.com/servlet/the-6/Snowbear-Polar-Pro-Flexblade/Detail
> 
> 80 inches? Wow, I didn't know the NC mountains got that much.


Um I like to think that I have a real snowplow not something that you have to get out of your truck to change the angle on.


----------



## Chris Leonard (Nov 13, 2006)

BladeScape;767796 said:


> nice plow marker..


Well I could only afford one



rawdog;767817 said:


> what resort is that?


Sugar Mountain


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Chris Leonard;768282 said:


> Um I like to think that I have a real snowplow not something that you have to get out of your truck to change the angle on.


It's the only thing I found when I searched for "Polar" plow. Your pictures and lack of details leave a lot to the imagination. I also like to think I invested in a "real" snow plow too.


----------

